# Wagner plow light wiring



## Wrecker (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a 89 Chevy with Wagner plow lights. The truck was originally set up by GM as a plow truck. I have a separate switch that kills the regular headlights and turns on the plow lights when the regular headlight switch is turned on. The Plow lights will only work if the High beam switch is on. If it is off I have no plow lights. All signals work fine. I think someone has butchered the wiring. I have a Red wire, black wire, brown wire and white wire coming out of each light. 
Does anyone know where I can get a wiring diagram for these lights? Id really like to fix this mess. 

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Not many schematics left around for the older style wiring, if you scroll down a few threads in this section theres a posting under "wiring plow lights", that explains how your truck was wired up, as for what wire does what at your plow lights, you might have to pull the bulbs out and to a little testing with a test light and work back from there and the switch.


----------



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

most likely your low beam relay has gone bad in the plow light wiring harness. just follow the wiring from the auxillary light switch.


----------

